# I got sprint to give me the the unlock code for my Photon 4G



## air2004 (Aug 18, 2013)

How the hell do I enter this unlock code into the phone ? its been so long since I have done this .
I already tried a foreign sim in the phone but no luck , I even changed the settings to GSM when I had the att&t sim in it .
I'm wasnt getting any pop ups about it being the wrong sim , or asking me to enter an unlock code.
I even tried searching for gsm networks with the att&t sim in , but it wasnt seeing any.

Do I need to deactivate service in order to get the pop up for entering the unlock code ?


----------



## Xotadi (Aug 18, 2013)

Source: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f496/how-enter-unlock-code-579143

1 - Switch ON your phone with a not allowed SIM Card,
2 - Phone should show "Enter Special or Subsidy Code",
3 - You can now enter the Unlock Code we send to you.
4 - Your Phone will now be unlocked


----------



## air2004 (Aug 19, 2013)

Xotadi said:


> Source: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f496/how-enter-unlock-code-579143
> 
> 1 - Switch ON your phone with a not allowed SIM Card,
> 2 - Phone should show "Enter Special or Subsidy Code",
> ...


 
Sprint gave me the unlock code , but when I tried another sim card in the phone it didnt give me any pop up .
I'm not looking to buy an unlock code when I already have it.
I'm wondering why when I inserted the other sim , nothing happened.


----------



## Xotadi (Aug 19, 2013)

air2004 said:


> Sprint gave me the unlock code , but when I tried another sim card in the phone it didnt give me any pop up .
> I'm not looking to buy an unlock code when I already have it.
> I'm wondering why when I inserted the other sim , nothing happened.


Try restarting your phone with the other sim inserted


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2013)

If it doesn't come up with a popup when you restart with the other SIM card in it, try entering one of these codes on the dial menu:
#073887*
or
#786074*


----------



## air2004 (Aug 19, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If it doesn't come up with a popup when you restart with the other SIM card in it, try entering one of these codes on the dial menu:
> #073887*
> or
> #786074*


I tried those already , I get a voice saying the feature code is not valid


----------



## air2004 (Aug 19, 2013)

I finally found a fourm that had the answer I was looking for , the code sprint gave me didnt work and I sure as hell am not gonna pay for a code. Looks like I will have to call them again tomorrow. But here is how to get into the unlock mode I was looking for .
Turn your ;phone into gsm mode in call settings set a screen lock and go turn your screen off wait 15 secs and then instead of entering screen lock go to emergency dial and enter #073887* and then call it it will ask for unlock code and where did you buy your code and is your photon for usa sprint because i need to unlock mine too thanks


----------



## air2004 (Aug 19, 2013)

DOes anyone know how long the code should be ? the code I was give is only 6 digits long. I did ask him if thats all it was because I did this years ago with a nokia phone and the key was a lot longer.


----------

